# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Virgjëria tek femrat

## klandestini

Gati shumica e djemve shqipetar e kerkoj njeriun e jetes, e duan te virgjer!Te pakten ne temat qe jan hapur ne forumin tone.
A dini ju te dalloni se kur nje femer eshte e virgjer?
Mendoni se e vetmja gje eshte ajo copez e holl?!
Ku mund te dallohet tjetert?

----------


## -x-

ore shoku po ti pret ndonje mashkull te thot qe sdi te dalloj virgjereshen 

..........ore mos tia fusim e kaq kot ndonjehere

----------


## shoku_tanku

> ore shoku po ti pret ndonje mashkull te thot qe sdi te dalloj virgjereshen 
> 
> ..........ore mos tia fusim e kaq kot ndonjehere


Ore X vllai!...ne fakt, turp eshte me e thene por une s'di ta dalloj!...tja fus kot e te them qe di,s'ja fus dot!...si dreqin dallohet mor vlla?!

----------


## 2043

Kete pytje u beri edhe njeri shokeve per te dalluar nusen naten e pare te marteses. Edhe ata i thane se do duket nga reagimi nese di apo jo nga ajo pune.
Vete ky ne darke edhe sa u shtri ajo , ky shkoi te dollapi , morri tasin e gjalpit dhe filloi ta lyente mire e mire.(se i kishin thene shoket qe keshtu nuk e vret heren e pare.
Prit e prit kjo, ky vazhdonte ta lyente.
-C`a po ben  me gjalpin? - e pyet kjo?
Aha nuk kuptoka , thote ky me vete. - Epo ja po e lyej qe te mos te te dhembi ty.- i pergjigjet gjithe gezim.
Po lere o burre gjalpin se nuk eshte per ate pune. Nga fshati jone , djemte me peshtyme e benin

----------


## DI_ANA

> Gati shumica e djemve shqipetar e kerkoj njeriun e jetes, e duan te virgjer!Te pakten ne temat qe jan hapur ne forumin tone.
> A dini ju te dalloni se kur nje femer eshte e virgjer?
> Mendoni se e vetmja gje eshte ajo copez e holl?!
> Ku mund te dallohet tjetert?


Fanatiket shqiptare do te thuash ti duan femra te virgjera!
Qe te jesh i bindur te gjesh nje te tille zere qe ne cerdhe dhe veri roje me vete derisa te rritet...
Pak absurde me duket kjo teme!
Desha te te thoja qe ka edhe femra qe nuk jane me te virgjura dhe qe ne Shqiperi u qepnin neper maternitete qe ti gjente burri te ndershme!
Personalisht po te isha mashkull nuk do me shqetesonte nese femra qe do  doja te ishte e virgjer apo jo......Per fatin tim te mire nuk jam!
Vaj halli pastaj po te kerkonim edhe ne djem te virgjer cdo behej!!
Pse vetem meshkujt te kene kete te drejte?

----------


## kiniku

Njeri kerkonte te martonte nje virgjireshe dhe per ta gjetur virgjireshen, provon kete metode ekzibicioniste; zhvishet dhe nese vasha mbyll syte, kthen koken apo reagon ne ndonje forme tjeter, ajo nuk eshte e virgjer sepse e "njeh" penisin, pra, e ka pare edhe me heret. 

Pas ca kohe mos-suksesi, shkon te nje vashe e cila pasi zhvishet ky, nuk reagon fare, pothuajse nuk e 'din' se si doket penisi apo linte pershtypjen se kurre me heret nuk e ka pare.

Martohet ky herifi me te dhe naten e pare te marteses i thote:

- A din pse te martova?
- Jo, pse?
- Sepse nuk e 'njohe' penisin!!
- Atë e quan ti penis? Nuk ia ke pare ti akoma fqiut se cfare e ka ai...

----------


## Korca_Reli

> Fanatiket shqiptare do te thuash ti duan femra te virgjera!
> Qe te jesh i bindur te gjesh nje te tille zere qe ne cerdhe dhe veri roje me vete derisa te rritet...
> Pak absurde me duket kjo teme!
> Desha te te thoja qe ka edhe femra qe nuk jane me te virgjura dhe qe ne Shqiperi u qepnin neper maternitete qe ti gjente burri te ndershme!
> Personalisht po te isha mashkull nuk do me shqetesonte nese femra qe do  doja te ishte e virgjer apo jo......Per fatin tim te mire nuk jam!
> Vaj halli pastaj po te kerkonim edhe ne djem te virgjer cdo behej!!
> Pse vetem meshkujt te kene kete te drejte?


*Je e sakte me kete qe thua.
Une per mendimin tim po te njihesha me nje vajze 25 vjecare dhe te ishte e virgjer do futesha ne mendime,PSE????!!!!!* 

PERSHENDETJE

----------


## -x-

> Ore X vllai!...ne fakt, turp eshte me e thene por une s'di ta dalloj!...tja fus kot e te them qe di,s'ja fus dot!...si dreqin dallohet mor vlla?!




ca te te thot vellai o flori mesa duket ske qen me fat............. e paske gjetur buken e shtruar ti me duket mua gjithmon

----------


## IL__SANTO

Klandestini hallall per temen derman se e paske qa fare.

Po nuk kam lindur 28 vjec derman.

Mendoj se u pergjigja.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> ca te te thot vellai o flori mesa duket ske qen me fat............. e paske gjetur buken e shtruar ti me duket mua gjithmon


Hahahahahhhhhh.....e ke myt fare me kete pergjigje :pa dhembe:  ...por te them te drejten
duke lene menjane ate krenarine tone absurde....perse duhet ta kerkojme me kaq ngulm virgjerine te nje femer?!....c'rendesi ka kjo?!....a thua se po e gjetem te virgjer,e gjetem vertet te ndershme?!

----------


## EdiR

Kur ta shikosh do ta njohesh se cila eshte e tille por nuk besoj se meriton kaq rendesi sa te jete teme diskutimi ne forum c'do 2 muaj. Shumica e djemve u intereson ajo vajze qe do te marrin per grua te jete e "virgjer" nqs ti dhe ajo nuk mund te bisedoni per kete gje dhe te keni mirekuptim mos u lodh te vazhdosh me tej qe te zhgenjehesh, nqs dikush eshte i interesuar vetem per te kaluar rradhen nuk besoj se e vret mendjen. 
Per mendimin tim, komunikimi dhe besimi tek njeri-tjeteri jane me te rendesishme se sa shenja qe mbeten ne carcaf.
Kalofshi mire,
Ed

----------


## -x-

> Hahahahahhhhhh.....e ke myt fare me kete pergjigje ...por te them te drejten
> duke lene menjane ate krenarine tone absurde....perse duhet ta kerkojme me kaq ngulm virgjerine te nje femer?!....c'rendesi ka kjo?!....a thua se po e gjetem te virgjer,e gjetem vertet te ndershme?!



sbera asnje lloj diskutimi te till eshte muhabet i gjat vallaj dhe jam duke kthyer na nje teke tani ti bej qejfin vetes................

vecse nje gje po u them qe gjat beharit spitalet mbushen plot me vajza per tu qepur sepse sic e keni parasysh vin.............refugjatet

----------


## shoku_tanku

> sbera asnje lloj diskutimi te till eshte muhabet i gjat vallaj dhe jam duke kthyer na nje teke tani ti bej qejfin vetes................
> 
> vecse nje gje po u them qe gjat beharit spitalet mbushen plot me vajza per tu qepur sepse sic e keni parasysh vin.............refugjatet


Madje kam degjuar se doktorret kane filluar tua bejne me zinxhira si ato te pantallonave,se nuk ja dalin dot qep e shqep :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^AngeL^

> po jo mo shoku se kerkoj vet un ashtu me vin mos harro se un jetoj ne shqiperi dhe jam..............dhender ne mosh


vertet te ben me qesh..............................................  ..............thoshin te vjetrin,,mbaj figuren e duhur ne sy te popullit dhe mos e trego tenden. edhe ja keshtu ky muabet.

----------


## miri uk

un per vete nuk e njof  dikush thot penisi futet veshtir edhe ne qse aksidentalisht e ka humbur cipen ,dikush thot ka dhimje  etj .kush di dhe ka eksperienc  si vajza dhe mashkulli te thon te  verteten e mos tja futin kot.un per vete sjam isigurt si ta njof.per ju Klandestini .gjith te mirat per te gjithte sinqertit rreth kesaj teme.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

...
Nje burre shkonte perdite ne pune nga e njejta rruge...dhe ne te njejten ore ne te njejtin vend shifte nje goc te re te bukur. Kalonte aq shpesh dhe e shihte aq shpesh ate vajze sa ra ne dashuri me te. Nje dite vendos te ndaloje makinen dhe ta ftoje per nje kafe. Vajza pranon , hypen ne makine dhe pas nje muhabeti te gjate duke udhetuar Burri i thote : Un kam rene ne dashuri me ty...nqs ti je e virgjer un do te marr per nuse. Vajza gezohet pa mase. Pasi ndahet me kte burrin shkon te shtepia e saj dhe i thote se ëmes : Mami sot me propozoi nje burre shum i bukur dhe i pasur per martese, por ka nje problem...un duhet te jem e virgjer ( nderkohe vajza ishte prostitute ) . Te keqen mami fut nje kokerr kumbull aty dhe ai do mendoj se ti je e virgjer. Ashtu u tha ashtu u be. NAten tjeter vajza shkon nga shtepia e burrit qe e propozoi per martese. Pas nje nate seksi burrit ju mbush mendja qe vajza ishte e virgjer ( kumbulla bente punen e saj ) , e ngushte.
Pas pak kohesh ata martohen.
Nje dite tek vajza po bente punet e shtepise i bie kumbulla ne toke. Ajo e merr dhe e ve siper televizorit. Pas pak vjen burri ne shtepi , takon gruan , shef kumbullen siper televizorit dhe e kullufit. Vajza kthehet per te marre kumbullen qe kishte lene siper televizorit por nuk e sheh...! Ajo pyet te shoqin : Zemer ti e hengre ate kumbullen qe ishte siper televizorit? -Po- i thote i shoqi. 
Ajo fillon e qan me te madhe dhe iken te shpia e se ëmës. 
-Mami , burri hengri Kumbullen ..- dhe vazhdonte te qaren.
Ne ate kohe kalon babi i vajzes andej nga po benin muhabet nen e bije dhe e pyet te bijen : - Cke moj bije qe qan ?
-Im shoq hengri kokrren e kumbulles 
I ati i kthehet : - Mos u merzite vazje e dashur Se une kam ngrene kokrren e ftoit. 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -x-

> vertet te ben me qesh..............................................  ..............thoshin te vjetrin,,mbaj figuren e duhur ne sy te popullit dhe mos e trego tenden. edhe ja keshtu ky muabet.



kur fillon e me flet me nenkuptime me detyron te hap ndonje leksion letrat qe te te kuptoj por si i pa shkoll qe jam do perpiqem te te pergjigjem me aq sa kam kuptuar

e para po e ke kuptuar apo jo kjo pergjigje eshte thjesht nje sarkazem per situaten aktuale qe mbizotron ne shqiperi dhe te me besosh se eshte reale dhe jo inreale keshtu qe kur me flet shpirt i vogel ben mire te thuash dicka me sensus dhe jo me nonsesnus se jo per gje por eshte dhe ironizim i bukur ky qe ben por besom se bie bosh
sa per mua personalisht dhe figuren time nuk shqetsohem dhe shume ne fund te fundit spretendoj kurr se sdo mar kritika por do parapelqeja te beheshin me vend dhe jo pa vend 


respekte.............X

----------


## -x-

> sic e the edhe vet  si pa shkoll qe je edhe,normal i can't expecrt u to understand.
> 
> por ajo qe desha me thene kshu figurativisht nga ana siperfaqesore,,,,qe mos ja fut kot.



sic e shikoj e paske mare shpaten ne dore mesa duket e ke per zakon te sulmosh te tjeret qe te mbrosh veten nejse sinqerisht nuk e prisja kete gje nga ty por ndoshta do kesh inat nga vetja jote po te them se un si pa shkoll dhash ate pergjigje po cne ti me shkoll qe ja fut si kodra pas bregut kete me te vertet nuk e mar vesh po ta perseris dhe nje here' sarkazem per aktualitetin shqiptar ' te pelqen apo jo eshte till situat 
dhe dicka tjeter nuk te kerkova as te te pelqej dhe as te besh ndonje koment pse e bere sinqerisht mbetet...............enigm

----------


## fisniku-student

> Gati shumica e djemve shqipetar e kerkoj njeriun e jetes, e duan te virgjer!Te pakten ne temat qe jan hapur ne forumin tone.
> A dini ju te dalloni se kur nje femer eshte e virgjer?
> Mendoni se e vetmja gje eshte ajo copez e holl?!
> Ku mund te dallohet tjetert?


haj me dert haj...

sfide e veshtire per mashkullin...

po flas per veten time ...prej distance nuk mund ta verej virgjerin e nje femre por po te ofrohem pak me afer mesiguri (normal ne vend ngjarje) qe do kem sukses...per ndryshe vetem do kisha supozuar..mirpo supozimi nuk eshte fakt apo prove...

por me mire do kishte qen te kisha ndjekur ndonje kurs apo trajnim...dhe opcioni i dyte eshte te posedoje nje mikroskop te Darwinit...
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## xhuliana

Virgjeria eshte teme shume aktuale per nje pjese te mire te shqiptareve.....dhe kjo tregon tamam se ne cilin nivel eshte mentaliteti shqiptar...
populli jone eshte shume mbrapa dhe kjo per faj edhe te nivelit ekonomik te jetes qe behet ne shqipri i cili nuk te jep alternativa te besh nje jete normale dhe autonome....

kjo lloj tradite vetem deme sjell per shoqerine shqiptare....dhe nuk mendoj se eshte e lehte te ndryshohet mentaliteti shqiptar

----------

